# Any interest in a forum meet at Alyth?



## Deke (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi chaps,I am just testing the waters to see if any of you you good sorts fancy a wee day out at my track? It would be sometime over the next few months before the weather gets too bad,and would include a round,great food and better banter.A few extra comps would be in order(nearest the pin,longest drive,and something putting related) and I will try and get prizes sorted if you dont mind chipping in?
I know Craw was up for this,and I am sure a good few other folk would be up for it,what say you then? Cheers.


----------



## DelB (Oct 4, 2012)

I'd deffo be up for this, depending on dates etc. :thup:


----------



## Deke (Oct 4, 2012)

DelB said:



			I'd deffo be up for this, depending on dates etc. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I knew I could depend on you buddy! Will sort dates after a word with the committee!


----------



## Bomber69 (Oct 4, 2012)

Count me in Deke, just as long as I am not in the same group as you:rofl:


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 4, 2012)

Depending on dates I would more than likely be in.


----------



## Andy (Oct 4, 2012)

Depending when, Nae holidays so can't do midweek.

Get some dates and lets see.


----------



## stevek1969 (Oct 4, 2012)

I'd be up for this mate but in a few weeks time you'll be on winter greens and tees at Alyth and it will be like that till spring.


----------



## Alan (Oct 4, 2012)

Count me in for this too depending on dates/shifts


----------



## happyhacker (Oct 4, 2012)

Sounds like fun. I've decided throw myself into these meets so pop me down for another on depending on dates


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 4, 2012)

Definitely like to play Alyth, dates permitting. As always - as long as girls can play!


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 4, 2012)

Aye, I'll travel up for this. Not been to Alyth for nearly 30 yrs.


----------



## Deke (Oct 4, 2012)

Happy you are all up for it! I will speak to the committee ASAP and try and get some dates before the winter hits and the course is playing as usual! Cheers everybody!


----------



## thecraw (Oct 5, 2012)

Shifts depending I'm also up for a knock at Alyth. Not played it so it'll be nice to.sample it as Steve has raved about it.

Get some dates up and fingers crossed. Not school October week though.


C.


----------



## Colin L (Oct 5, 2012)

If the date's all right, count me in.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 5, 2012)

Im only going to play if Craw admits that Lee Westwood is a God:ears:

Fragger


----------



## AMcC (Oct 5, 2012)

Count me in as well.


----------



## Deke (Oct 5, 2012)

Nice one lads,glad to have you on board! I should have more details on Monday.


----------



## Bomber69 (Oct 5, 2012)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Im only going to play if Craw admits that Lee Westwood is a God:ears:

Fragger
		
Click to expand...


Yes he is a god,

God Awful.............


----------



## Bomber69 (Oct 5, 2012)

Deke said:



			Nice one lads,glad to have you on board! I should have more details on Monday.
		
Click to expand...



Good man Deke, looking forward to it.


----------



## Iaing (Oct 5, 2012)

Depending on the dates I could be up for this.


----------



## Deke (Oct 8, 2012)

A wee update guys,I have a phone chat booked tomorrow with the Managing Secretary to sort things out,but after talking to a few other folk at Alyth it is looking good! We should be able to get a Sunday over the next few weeks with a starting tee time of 11ish.I should be able to sort out a decent price for food after and a few prizes too.I will update tomorrow with solid dates,but it will be in the next few weeks for sure so the course will be in decent nick off the usual tees and greens.Room for a few more too!


----------



## Val (Oct 8, 2012)

Missed this earlier, Sundays are good for me

:thup:


----------



## Deke (Oct 8, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Missed this earlier, Sundays are good for me

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Good man,you are more than welcome bud! ;-)


----------



## DelB (Oct 8, 2012)

Might struggle with that time on a Sunday, but will keep an eye on the thread for firm details.


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 8, 2012)

Nice one Deke!


----------



## Deke (Oct 8, 2012)

DelB said:



			Might struggle with that time on a Sunday, but will keep an eye on the thread for firm details.
		
Click to expand...

Would later on be better for you mate? Nothing set in stone yet!


----------



## Deke (Oct 8, 2012)

Hobbit said:



			Nice one Deke!
		
Click to expand...

My pleasure mate,I am really looking forward to hosting a meet and meeting some new (and old) faces,cheers!


----------



## DelB (Oct 8, 2012)

Deke said:



			Would later on be better for you mate? Nothing set in stone yet!
		
Click to expand...

Hi Deke. Don't organise the whole day around my availability! Wife works Sunday, Monday and Wednesday evenings so I need to be home by 5 for childminding duties. I generally play my weekend (competition) golf at 8/8.30am to finish by lunchtime, but there's no way that sort of time would suit anyone else in this instance, particularly those traveling from further afield than me! I'll try to meet up with you for a game another time, if I can't make it to this event.


----------



## stevek1969 (Oct 8, 2012)

Sundays are no good for me Deke, kids have football, could you not get a Saturday?


----------



## Deke (Oct 8, 2012)

stevek1969 said:



			Sundays are no good for me Deke, kids have football, could you not get a Saturday?
		
Click to expand...

I only get Sunday/Monday off mate! I would have no problem doing it on a Monday,but I thought Sunday would be better for most forum chaps? You are welcome for a round anytime remember chief!


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 8, 2012)

Sunday good for me. Monday not good.


----------



## Deke (Oct 8, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			Sunday good for me. Monday not good.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers bud,and the rest of you?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 8, 2012)

Deke said:



			Cheers bud,and the rest of you?
		
Click to expand...

Prefer Mondays but Sundays probably OK too - depends on which one!


----------



## bigslice (Oct 8, 2012)

cud be up for this aswell


----------



## Deke (Oct 8, 2012)

FairwayDodger said:



			Prefer Mondays but Sundays probably OK too - depends on which one! 

Click to expand...

Good stuff,I should have dates tomorrow evening,stay tuned!


----------



## Deke (Oct 8, 2012)

bigslice said:



			cud be up for this aswell
		
Click to expand...

Great news mate,all aboard!


----------



## happyhacker (Oct 8, 2012)

Sunday a better option for me. Might struggle with a Monday depending on leave etc.


----------



## Bomber69 (Oct 8, 2012)

Deke,

Sunday is good but not to early as I need to go to church first:thup:


----------



## Val (Oct 8, 2012)

Has to be Sunday or nothing for me


----------



## Deke (Oct 8, 2012)

Sunday looking likely then forum buddies! Sorry Steve and Del! :-(


----------



## DelB (Oct 8, 2012)

Deke said:



			Sorry Steve and Del! :-(
		
Click to expand...

That's fine - we'll have our own forum meet, just the two of us. Bet I'll finish third! :ears:


----------



## stevek1969 (Oct 8, 2012)

DelB said:



			That's fine - we'll have our own forum meet, just the two of us. Bet I'll finish third! :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Welcome at mine anytime mate you no that.


----------



## Deke (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks lads,I will no doubt see the pair of you soon! ;-)


----------



## Deke (Oct 9, 2012)

Ok chaps,we are all go! The meet will be on Sunday the 21st of October(a week this Sunday) and I have tee times between 10.46 and 11.25 booked,the cost will be Â£15 for the round and Â£5 towards the prize fund.Catering is available from 9am if you fancy a roll,and food will also be available after as well as a good pint after.I will plan some prizes asap after a word with my head pro Tom,any suggestions? Hope time/date is ok? I have space for a few more too,everybody welcome regardless of age/gender/ability! No advance payment needed,just bring cash on the day.Cheers.


----------



## Val (Oct 9, 2012)

Looks good pal, will there definitely be prizes? Rumour has it prizes were donated at Craigmillar with everyone paying sweep money that didn't get paid out? 

Now I'm not trying to stir it up as I wasn't there I just heard that's all. I'm sure you'll do a stellar job :thup:


----------



## Deke (Oct 9, 2012)

Dinnae fret,there will prizes bud! Nowt too fancy mind!


----------



## DelB (Oct 9, 2012)

Mr. Kemlo and I will be having a Forum mini-meet in a phone box in Tayport the day after........ :whoo:


----------



## Deke (Oct 9, 2012)

Wowzer,that is the sauciest comment from you in a while sir! Enjoy! ;-)


----------



## munro007 (Oct 9, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Looks good pal, will there definitely be prizes? Rumour has it prizes were donated at Craigmillar with everyone paying sweep money that didn't get paid out? 

Now I'm not trying to stir it up as I wasn't there I just heard that's all. I'm sure you'll do a stellar job :thup:
		
Click to expand...

What do you mean Val.

Are you having a laugh VAL, I payed out Â£85 worth of prizes, and i took Â£45 in prizes money,so you need to get you facts right. And the balls that were donated, were handed out in extra prizes.


----------



## Val (Oct 9, 2012)

munro007 said:



			What do you mean Val.

Are you having a laugh VAL, I payed out Â£85 worth of prizes, and i took Â£45 in prizes money,so you need to get you facts right. And the balls that were donated, were handed out in extra prizes.
		
Click to expand...

Did you not say all the prizes were donated by your pro? Sweep money gets paid out normally.

None of my business I wasn't there, I just heard that's all.


----------



## munro007 (Oct 9, 2012)

No i bought the prizes, Scott gave me a tee bag some balls and tee's. I told everyone it was Â£5 towards the prizes i had bought. So you need to get your facts right before stirring. And i am also out of pocket for someone who didn't turn up on the day.


----------



## Val (Oct 9, 2012)

Look I'm not stirring so don't get your knickers in a knot. Your thread stated nothing on people paying for prizes hence the confusion.

I wasn't there and TBH I couldn't give a monkeys what you did.

Just to remind you, maybe you could fill us all where it said Â£5 for prizes

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?42598-Monday-13th-August-Craigmillar-Park-(-Special-Offer-)-Prizes&highlight=Craigmillar+park+August


----------



## stevek1969 (Oct 9, 2012)

DelB said:



			Mr. Kemlo and I will be having a Forum mini-meet in a phone box in Tayport the day after........ :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me Del, fancy a game at mine Monday the 29th at a time to suit you ?


----------



## DelB (Oct 9, 2012)

stevek1969 said:



			Sounds good to me Del, fancy a game at mine Monday the 29th at a time to suit you ?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Steve. I'm possibly providing holiday cover for one of my client firms that week, so can I let you know for sure before then?

Cheers mate. :thup:


----------



## Bomber69 (Oct 9, 2012)

Deke said:



			Ok chaps,we are all go! The meet will be on Sunday the 21st of October(a week this Sunday) and I have tee times between 10.46 and 11.25 booked,the cost will be Â£15 for the round and Â£5 towards the prize fund.Catering is available from 9am if you fancy a roll,and food will also be available after as well as a good pint after.I will plan some prizes asap after a word with my head pro Tom,any suggestions? Hope time/date is ok? I have space for a few more too,everybody welcome regardless of age/gender/ability! No advance payment needed,just bring cash on the day.Cheers.
		
Click to expand...

Deke, put me down for 2 slots bud.


----------



## munro007 (Oct 9, 2012)

Everyone was told on the day, so whats with the catty comments, you don't know what you are talking about, so i suggest you get your fact right before coming on here and making out i ripped people off. Cheeky ...


----------



## Val (Oct 9, 2012)

munro007 said:



			Everyone was told on the day, so whats with the catty comments, you don't know what you are talking about, so i suggest you get your fact right before coming on here and making out i ripped people off. Cheeky ...
		
Click to expand...

I didn't say you ripped anyone off, All I said was it was rumoured (not confirmed) that you asked for sweep money and put the money towards rizes and didn't pay put a sweep, that's all. And my post wasn't aimed at you I was asking Deke his plans.

Get off your high horse.


----------



## munro007 (Oct 9, 2012)

You know what Val, jog on.


----------



## Colin L (Oct 9, 2012)

Sorry I won't be able to join this  one as I am away that weekend.

Have fun!


----------



## Val (Oct 9, 2012)

munro007 said:



			You know what Val, jog on.
		
Click to expand...

Jog on, what's your beef? I wants having a dig but your responses on the defence would suggest I've got it bang on.

Maybe someone who was there could confirm the "rumour"

In fact while I'm at it, is it true the winning team got nothing?


----------



## DelB (Oct 9, 2012)

munro007 said:



			Everyone was told on the day, so whats with the catty comments, you don't know what you are talking about, so i suggest you get your fact right before coming on here and making out i ripped people off. Cheeky ...
		
Click to expand...

If I might just pour a little cold water on the heat that's developing here. I *was* at Craigmillar Park and was asked for Â£5 'sweep money'. If it had been explained to everyone that it was money towards the prize fund, then no problem. As an aside, we were served soup and bread, not 'soup and sandwiches', but that's a whole other issue.  :ears:

It's interesting to read that someone else must have thought it odd to have been asked for sweep money without it having then been paid back out. 

Not causing trouble Richard, just stating a few facts.


----------



## Fraz (Oct 9, 2012)

If there is space, and i can get a passout from HID, i would be up for this! 

If there is space let me know and i will try to get her to make some plans!


----------



## Val (Oct 9, 2012)

DelB said:



			If I might just pour a little cold water on the heat that's developing here. I *was* at Craigmillar Park and was asked for Â£5 'sweep money'. If it had been explained to everyone that it was money towards the prize fund, then no problem. As an aside, we were served soup and bread, not 'soup and sandwiches', but that's a whole other issue.  :ears:

It's interesting to read that someone else must have thought it odd to have been asked for sweep money without it having then been paid back out. 

Not causing trouble Richard, just stating a few facts.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting development. Care to add to my incorrect facts then Richard?


----------



## Deke (Oct 9, 2012)

Space ahoy Fraz,good luck! Val and Munro,please calm it and resolve your beef via PM!


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 9, 2012)

DelB said:



			. As an aside, we were served soup and bread, not 'soup and sandwiches', but that's a whole other issue.  :ears:
		
Click to expand...

I just thought a butter roll was a sandwich...you mean you can get other stuff on it aswell.

I was also thought the sky diver was for a sweep not that I had any chance of winning it.

Edit I am also checking availability for this one. Will confirm at weekend.


----------



## Val (Oct 9, 2012)

Farneyman said:



			I just thought a butter roll was a sandwich...you mean you can get other stuff on it aswell.

I was also thought the sky diver was for a sweep not that I had any chance of winning it.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, another to confirm sweep money.


----------



## Fraz (Oct 9, 2012)

Deke said:



			Space ahoy Fraz,good luck!
		
Click to expand...

Cheers... Hopefully she needs to go shopping... 

Will let you know in next 48 hours!


----------



## munro007 (Oct 9, 2012)

I never once asked for sweep money, i clearly told everyone i had bought prizes and it was towards them. 

Â£18 for a round and soup and a roll, and your still not happy, are you having a laugh. 

So why did no one mention anything at the time. Hmmmmmm


----------



## Val (Oct 9, 2012)

munro007 said:



			I never once asked for sweep money, i clearly told everyone i had bought prizes and it was towards them. 

Â£18 for a round and soup and a roll, and your still not happy, are you having a laugh. 

So why did no one mention anything at the time. Hmmmmmm
		
Click to expand...

Maybe people were being too polite, strange that 2 confirm here that sweep money was asked for and others also have spoken about sweep money and only you seem to think sweep money means money for prizes.

I think you have to research what a sweep is.


----------



## Bomber69 (Oct 9, 2012)

I was at Craigmillar Park and I am sure I was in the winning team, I agree that it was slightly different to the norm but hey it was a good day, I was not bothered about winning anything I got the enjoyment of watching the three stoogies at the back hack their way round the golf course:rofl:

Deke, I would suggest that we all pay Â£5 per person and keep it to a sweep rather than a donation to pay for prizes. You can decide on an individual or a team format once you have the numbers confirmed.


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 9, 2012)

munro007 said:



			I never once asked for sweep money, i clearly told everyone i had bought prizes and it was towards them.u
		
Click to expand...

Have to agree to disagree on this one I'm afraid. It was sweep money I was asked for and had no idea you bought prizes. I assumed (incorrectly) that the prizes were donated by pro as mentioned at start of the thread from day one.

Just a small misunderstanding and nothing to start throwing handbags at each other. 

It was great days golf all round and I enjoyed it.


----------



## Val (Oct 9, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			I was at Craigmillar Park and I am sure I was in the winning team, I agree that it was slightly different to the norm but hey it was a good day, I was not bothered about winning anything I got the enjoyment of watching the three stoogies at the back hack their way round the golf course:rofl:

Deke, I would suggest that we all pay Â£5 per person and keep it to a sweep rather than a donation to pay for prizes. You can decide on an individual or a team format once you have the numbers confirmed.
		
Click to expand...

Spit it out Bomber, sweep money or money towards prizes asked for?

I reckon I probably know the answer :rofl:


----------



## Val (Oct 9, 2012)

Deke, apologies for hijacking your thread buddy


----------



## Bomber69 (Oct 9, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Deke, apologies for hijacking your thread buddy
		
Click to expand...

Yeh let's get this thing back on track....


----------



## Deke (Oct 9, 2012)

Ok forum pals,after this recent sweep/prizes debate I will give it some thought regarding what to do with your dosh,but at the moment I am leaning towards several small prizes so more folk actually get something! I will have a banter with my pro tomorrow after work methinks!


----------



## bigslice (Oct 9, 2012)

deke my outings are prizes (donated ) and sweep money are defo two different things


----------



## Alan (Oct 9, 2012)

Deke said:



			Ok forum pals,after this recent sweep/prizes debate I will give it some thought regarding what to do with your dosh,but at the moment I am leaning towards several small prizes so more folk actually get something! I will have a banter with my pro tomorrow after work methinks!
		
Click to expand...

Appreciate your work getting this together deke, hope your choice of date doesn't clash with my shifts fingers crossed pal.


----------



## Deke (Oct 9, 2012)

bigslice said:



			deke my outings are prizes (donated ) and sweep money are defo two different things
		
Click to expand...

Would anyone really object to chipping in a fiver to reimburse prizes I would be buying myself? Means better prizes no? Maybe an optional sweep and donation only prizes is the way to go? What can you spare then chaps?


----------



## Deke (Oct 9, 2012)

Alan said:



			Appreciate your work getting this together deke, hope your choice of date doesn't clash with my shifts fingers crossed pal.
		
Click to expand...

Nae borra chief,we are long overdue a game! If you fancy a warm up next sun/mon give me a shout,I didn't get much gowf this last weekend as I was moving house !


----------



## munro007 (Oct 9, 2012)

Deke don't waist your money dude. Don't do prizes. Also get money up front if you need to pay for the tee times.


----------



## Deke (Oct 9, 2012)

munro007 said:



			Deke don't waist your money dude. Don't do prizes. Also get money up front if you need to pay for the tee times.
		
Click to expand...

I am starting to think prizes might be a bit too much hassle now! Will sort out the rest tomorrow,dinnae think cash up front necassary?


----------



## Val (Oct 10, 2012)

Deke said:



			I am starting to think prizes might be a bit too much hassle now! Will sort out the rest tomorrow,dinnae think cash up front necassary?
		
Click to expand...

No one will have any gripes about a fiver a head sweep being paid out on the day. If people want to donate a prize for nearest the pin or longest drive then that should be good enough.

Your day, you call.


----------



## thecraw (Oct 10, 2012)

OK, sadly I won't make the 21st as I'm nightshift. 


Craigmillar Park. Without stirring up a hornets nest I was under the impression that the prizes were donated by Scott Gourlay which is what it said in the thread. 

In the car park you specifically said to me Â£5 for the sweep and I know you said that as I turned to Del and said that's a bit steep as I was expecting a couple of squid a head!

Now as you say you forked out for some prizes which you never once indicated on the thread. That is fine by me and I'm happy to reimburse you for that outlay. If you had explained that on the day it would have saved this rearing its head on a forum. I appreciate it may have been worded wrongly at the time but you did specify sweep. 

Its hardly worth getting the handbags out over.


Hope everyone enjoys the day at Alyth. Deke if possible would you treat me to a game next season at Alyth as it looks lovely on your website and I've never had the pleasure.


----------



## Deke (Oct 10, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Deke if possible would you treat me to a game next season at Alyth as it looks lovely on your website and I've never had the pleasure.
		
Click to expand...

My pleasure mate,sorry you cant make it! :-(


----------



## Deke (Oct 10, 2012)

I am honestly not that bothered about a sweep guys,if one of you want to run one feel free,I think donations would be sound for prizes and I will see what my pro wants to chuck in.No need for an extra fiver this way,save it for pints! Who has some spare prizes then? ;-)


----------



## Val (Oct 10, 2012)

Deke apologies for this buddy but i'll need to call off, im at an outing the day before at Kingsacre which invloves oodles of booze too. I initially tinkered with doing both and driving to Kingsacre but Ive committed to the bus and have a few mates I aint seen in 12 months going so Kingsacre wins im afraid.

Maybe next time buddy, all the best :thup:


----------



## Deke (Oct 10, 2012)

Fair do mate,have a good time! Maybe you can join Craw when he comes for a visit? I will post a head count soon,any more takers? Still need some kind donations for prizes!


----------



## DelB (Oct 10, 2012)

Deke, I know that I can't make it along on the day, but I'd like to put up a dozen Titleist Velocity balls as a prize. Not entirely sure how to get them to you before the 21st, though.


----------



## Deke (Oct 10, 2012)

DelB said:



			Deke, I know that I can't make it along on the day, but I'd like to put up a dozen Titleist Velocity balls as a prize. Not entirely sure how to get them to you before the 21st, though. 

Click to expand...

That is super nice of you bud,shall I will PM you my address? I will pay for any postage mate,you are a gem sir!


----------



## DelB (Oct 10, 2012)

Deke said:



			I will PM you my address?
		
Click to expand...

That's what to do mate, or text me it?

Cheers.


----------



## Deke (Oct 10, 2012)

Txt sent mate,thanks again!


----------



## Val (Oct 10, 2012)

Deke said:



			Fair do mate,have a good time! Maybe you can join Craw when he comes for a visit?
		
Click to expand...

If its the only offer i'll get for a game then that company might just have to do


----------



## munro007 (Oct 10, 2012)

Crawford its not about the money, i didn't mind spending it on the prizes, i thought it was a nice thing to do. Like organising the day for only Â£18 for the round and a soup and a roll, and people are still moaning about that. I will say something, i won't be doing it again. And for someone who wasn't even there to comment the way he has, is out of order. I am sure if you ask the other guys, they will say i did mention about me buying the prizes, and the Â£5 was to go to wards them. Hay ho lesson learnt, never again..... Enjoy your day Deke.


----------



## Val (Oct 10, 2012)

Ok Richard, why is it that those who have chosen to post have all confirmed what I said as true? These guys needed no prompting and decided to set the record straight, you got it wrong and thats it but unfortunately only you seem to agree with your side of the story. 

If it wasnt about money then why didnt you pay the "sweep money" (your words) out as per normal sweep's. If you'd asked from the outset for donations then this debate wouldnt be happening. 

Personally I couldnt give a monkeys, all I asked was if Deke was asking for money for prizes or running a sweep unlike what you apeared to do or not do as it turned out and you have come on here all defensive with conflicting info from the others who were there on the day. 

I know you said you wont be doing it again, no bad thing really


----------



## Deke (Oct 10, 2012)

Anyway,does anybody else have anything to contribute towards the prize fund? I am very grateful to all who can offer owt,cheers!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 11, 2012)

Deke, sorry can't make the 21st. Bummer.


----------



## Deke (Oct 11, 2012)

Och,that is a shame FairwayDodger.You are welcome anytime regardless.Right I feel a headcount is in order!


----------



## Deke (Oct 11, 2012)

So far the following have expressed interest and have not contacted me to cancel(please let me know if you are coming ASAP please guys):Big Slice,Bomber 69,Greig,Andy,Alan,Happy Hacker,Hobbit,AMcC,Iain G,Fraz,Farneyman,and a few surprise guests.Sound right?


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 11, 2012)

Sorry Deke. No can do this time. Have a good day folks. Love to catch a game next year for sure during school holidays.


----------



## Deke (Oct 11, 2012)

Farneyman said:



			Sorry Deke. No can do this time. Have a good day folks. Love to catch a game next year for sure during school holidays.
		
Click to expand...

No worries Fabian,all the best bud!


----------



## Alan (Oct 11, 2012)

Sorry cant make the 21st I'm on nightshift.  Bummer.


----------



## Deke (Oct 11, 2012)

Alan said:



			Sorry cant make the 21st I'm on nightshift.  Bummer.  

Click to expand...

Jeezo,at this rate I will be playing with myself! No worries Alan,thanks for letting me know bud.


----------



## Andy (Oct 12, 2012)

Deke

Sorry wont be able to make this date.

Hopefully another time


----------



## Bomber69 (Oct 12, 2012)

Deke,


Is this still on or will I make other plans.


----------



## Deke (Oct 12, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Deke,


Is this still on or will I make other plans.
		
Click to expand...

Still on so far bud,despite a mass exodus! I am getting a tad worried however,it would be nice to hear from those who ARE coming!


----------



## Fraz (Oct 12, 2012)

I will see if i can buck the trend then... I'm in!


----------



## Bomber69 (Oct 12, 2012)

Deke said:



			Still on so far bud,despite a mass exodus! I am getting a tad worried however,it would be nice to hear from those who ARE coming!
		
Click to expand...

What, you telling me you don't know


Okay bud count me in for sure along with one of my mates. So do we have a fourball:whoo:


----------



## Deke (Oct 12, 2012)

Fraz said:



			I will see if i can buck the trend then... I'm in!
		
Click to expand...

Good lad,glad to hear it!


----------



## Deke (Oct 12, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			What, you telling me you don't know


Okay bud count me in for sure along with one of my mates. So do we have a fourball:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

We should get get more folk than that,dinnae fret Sam!


----------



## Deke (Oct 12, 2012)

If any of you good folk who have shown interest can let me know if you will be coming or not I would be grateful! Cheers.


----------



## Bomber69 (Oct 12, 2012)

Deke said:



			If any of you good folk who have shown interest can let me know if you will be coming or not I would be grateful! Cheers.
		
Click to expand...

Start a list.............


----------



## Deke (Oct 13, 2012)

So far we have Bomber + 1,Greig,Fraz,me and 4 surprise guests.Come on the rest of you I need confirmations! If I don't get enough I will have to postpone and I will look a tool in front of the committee!


----------



## happyhacker (Oct 13, 2012)

Sorry Deke, not checked in to thread for a bit. I'm still on for next Sunday


----------



## Deke (Oct 13, 2012)

happyhacker said:



			Sorry Deke, not checked in to thread for a bit. I'm still on for next Sunday 

Click to expand...

Great news mate,thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Bomber69 (Oct 14, 2012)

Deke,

Sorry bud but our league matches start next Sunday so I need to pull out of the meet.


----------



## Deke (Oct 14, 2012)

Ok then chaps,I will have a word with the committee tomorrow and possibly postpone the meet until next season,I will let you all know tomorrow.:-(


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 14, 2012)

I am also out Deke. That will be all my golfing for the rest of the year now. Wrist injury has finally caught up with me.


----------



## Deke (Oct 14, 2012)

Right then,this meet is cancelled for sure now! Sorry to those who were able to make it but I just don't have enough bodies now.I will try and get something sorted for next season,fingers crossed!


----------



## happyhacker (Oct 14, 2012)

No worries Deke, sorry it didn't work out. 

Look forward to the next one.


----------



## Deke (Oct 14, 2012)

happyhacker said:



			No worries Deke, sorry it didn't work out. 

Look forward to the next one.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers bud,I will give you a shout next season for sure.Thanks for the support!


----------



## Deke (Oct 15, 2012)

Called the club to cancel today so that is that! I am keen to get a meet sorted for early spring so I will PM you good sorts nearer the time.Mods can you lock/delete please?


----------

